
How to Kill a Tesla via Bluetooth - PatrolX
https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/tesla-killer-the-fuzzed-and-the-furious/
======
mimixco
I think "Dyno mode" refers to a dynamometer, a stable platform used to test a
running vehicle.

Still, people are finding new vulnerabilities every day in these "computers in
wheels."

